# Hmmm...cylinder 4? Cylinder order???



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I recently had the engine light come on in my 2006 GTO M6 with a CAI and dynotune. IT was misfirring badly so I took it to have the code read. Cylinder 4 is the culprit. However, I don't have a schematic of the engine to know what the order of the cylinders is. Can someone tell me?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GM V8's are easy the right(passenger) side of the engine is even numbers and the left(drivers) side is odd numbers. No need to learn the firing order because its electronic. Try to see if the spark plug wire is tight, and check the spark plug. 

<Front of car 
2468
1357


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

gotcha...cylinder 4 wire came loose. It is new and wasnt settled well....problem solved 

thanks

Summary:
when looking under the hood from the front of the car...the left hand side of the engine is 2-4-6-8 from closest cylinder to you to closest to the firewall. The right hand side of the engine when looking at the engine from infront of the car is 1-3-5-7 from closest to furthest.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> gotcha...cylinder 4 wire came loose. It is new and wasnt settled well....problem solved
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Cool,

Yes and No, thats your perspective facing the car looking at the engine. The engine left is the driverside and the engine right is the passenger side.


----------

